# Reo Vape Mail Emergency (kind of)



## SonOfTheSoil (6/3/15)

Hey guys ! Anybody traveling from Cape Town to JHB this weekend ? I have a REO waiting there for me and am super anxious to get in my hands ! @K-No is situated close to UCT ! if you could pick it up for me I'd really appreciate it .. Thank you !!!


----------



## K-No (6/3/15)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

